# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة أكاديمية الخليج الدولية الخاصة في العين

## أم مطر ومحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بأخواتي سيدات الأمارات .... حبيت أسألكن عن مدرسة أكاديمية الخليج الدولية الخاصة في العين .... كيف نظام تدريسهم؟والمدرسين والمدرسات ؟ وكيف إدارتهم ؟ وسمعت إنها مختلطة فهل هذا صحيح؟وكم رسومهم؟ ويزاها كل خير من ترد عليه وتفيدني ....

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## "زوزو1"

ماعرف اختي ان شاء الله الاخوات يفيدونك

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> ماعرف اختي ان شاء الله الاخوات يفيدونك


يزاج الله خير أختي وشاكرة مرورج

----------


## هند سلطان

للـــــــــرفع
للـــــــــرفع

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> للـــــــــرفع
> للـــــــــرفع


مشكورة أختي هند سلطان عالرفع ويزاج الله خير

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

وينكن يا حريم العين ؟

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ضحكة آلطفولة

بصراحه هالمدرسه طرر

ومن ناحيه التدريس ماعليه اي كلام

و الاداااره تووب مشاءالله ^^ 

واذا عن الاختلاط من كي جي لين صف 3 او 4 بس 

وباقي طبعا معزولين عن بعض 

انا اختي ف صف عااشر فهالمدرسه 

بس هي المبني واايد جديم بس يبنون لهم واحد يديد جدامهم ^^ 

السنه اليايه بينتقلوون فاليديد 

واتمنى اني افدتج

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> بصراحه هالمدرسه طرر
> 
> ومن ناحيه التدريس ماعليه اي كلام
> 
> و الاداااره تووب مشاءالله ^^ 
> 
> واذا عن الاختلاط من كي جي لين صف 3 او 4 بس 
> 
> وباقي طبعا معزولين عن بعض 
> ...


يزاج الله خير أختي
أمس ولدي كان عنده إمتحان فالمدرسة واليوم سووله مقابلة والحمد لله قبلوه

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ام ريماني

للرررررررررررررررررررررررفع

اللي عندها حد ياليت تخبرنا عن المدرسة

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> للرررررررررررررررررررررررفع
> 
> اللي عندها حد ياليت تخبرنا عن المدرسة


مشكورة أختي ام ريماني عالرفع
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## دارها العين

مررحبا اختي 

بنسبه للمدرسه ماعليها كلااام توووب في كل شي

انا بنتي فيها من صف اول والحين ثالث ومستواها واااااايد اوكي ماشاءالله 

والمدرسات المواد مثل الماث وسينس اذا كانن مش اجنبيات 

ممنووووع يرمسن عربي عند الطلاب حته لو برا الفصل 

مممممم شوبعد 

المدير وااااايد اوكي وانسان محترم وهوه لبناني 

وبنسبه من اول لين رابع مختلط

وعندهم البريك للكبار الاولاد بروحهم والبنات الكبار بروحهم والاول لين الثالث بروحهم

وطبعن الكيجي بعد بروحهم

والكيجي عند الالعاب لااااازم تكون عندهم المشرفه

يمكن البدايه بتحسين بصعوبه يوم اشوفين كتبهم

بس وااايد يساعدونج ووضحولج بالاوراق الي يطرشونها ويا العيال

واي استفسار انا حاضره

وصح اي ملاحظه عندج ياخذونها بعين الاعتبار

----------


## (توته)

للرفعع

----------


## شوكليت توي

انزين شو رسومها ؟ ممكن تخبرونا

----------


## دارها العين

> انزين شو رسومها ؟ ممكن تخبرونا


انا عن بنتي ندفع 16 الف وشوي طبعا مع الباص

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> مررحبا اختي 
> 
> بنسبه للمدرسه ماعليها كلااام توووب في كل شي
> 
> انا بنتي فيها من صف اول والحين ثالث ومستواها واااااايد اوكي ماشاءالله 
> 
> والمدرسات المواد مثل الماث وسينس اذا كانن مش اجنبيات 
> 
> ممنووووع يرمسن عربي عند الطلاب حته لو برا الفصل 
> ...


يزاج الله خير أختي عالمعلومات الي عطيتيني إياها ريحتيني عن المدرسة 
سجلت ولدي فيها وسووله إمتحان وقبلوه وكمل فيها أسبوع الحمد لله والله يوفقه فيها وهو الحين قريد 3

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> للرفعع


مشكورة أختي توتة عالرفع

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> انزين شو رسومها ؟ ممكن تخبرونا


بالنسبة لولدي قريد 3 ب14,560 درهم من غيرالباص

----------


## العسجد

ممكن سؤال شو جنسيات الطلاب اللي فيها يعني عرب ومواطنين شو بعد فيها من جنسيات ثانية وهل نسبت المواطنين فيها كبيرة ياليت حد يفيدنا

----------


## دارها العين

فيها مواطنين وعرب وشفت بعـد بنت صينيه مادري فلبينيه 

والمواطنين الصراحه وااااااايد فيها

----------


## دارها العين

ام مطر ولدج ثالث شووه؟؟

بنتي ثالث c

----------


## (توته)

up up up

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> ام مطر ولدج ثالث شووه؟؟
> 
> بنتي ثالث c


ولدي مطر في قريد 3A

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> up up up


يزاج الله خير أختي توتة عالرفع

----------


## ام ريماني

ممكن اعرف عيالكم قريد 3 

شو يعلمونهم في هذي المرحلة

وبخصوص العربي هل مهتمين فية

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> ممكن اعرف عيالكم قريد 3 
> 
> شو يعلمونهم في هذي المرحلة
> 
> وبخصوص العربي هل مهتمين فية


مرحبا أختي ام ريماني .......بالنسبة لولدي هذي أول سنة له وصار له أسبوعين من داوم فيها.......بصراحة كتبهم مليانة وثقيلة بعد .......ولدي حطيتله مدرس علشان يقدر يلحق ويى العيال لأنه كان في مدرسة حكومية وهم وايد الأنجليزي والماث والسينس مكثف عندهم ........وعندهم بعد فرنسي ......وكمبيوتر بعد ما شاء الله مكثف بالنسبة للحكومي........أما بالنسبة للتربية الأسلامية واللغة العربية أحسهم مهتمين كل يوم عندهم قراءة ونسخ وواجبات............والتربية الوطنية عندهم حصتين فالأسبوع....إن شاء الله أكون فدتج.......

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## ام ريماني

> مرحبا أختي ام ريماني .......بالنسبة لولدي هذي أول سنة له وصار له أسبوعين من داوم فيها.......بصراحة كتبهم مليانة وثقيلة بعد .......ولدي حطيتله مدرس علشان يقدر يلحق ويى العيال لأنه كان في مدرسة حكومية وهم وايد الأنجليزي والماث والسينس مكثف عندهم ........وعندهم بعد فرنسي ......وكمبيوتر بعد ما شاء الله مكثف بالنسبة للحكومي........أما بالنسبة للتربية الأسلامية واللغة العربية أحسهم مهتمين كل يوم عندهم قراءة ونسخ وواجبات............والتربية الوطنية عندهم حصتين فالأسبوع....إن شاء الله أكون فدتج.......


مشكوووووووووووووووووورة على الرد 

بس جنى طماعه بغيت اسئلج نظام الامتحانات؟؟؟؟؟

والواجبات هل مثل ليوا وايد؟؟؟؟؟

وين مكانها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جرح وحداوي

ماعندي فكرة 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ليلي دموع

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## اخت بوناصر

لررفع
لأستفاده

----------


## فوعة العين

بصراحه كانت بنت ربيعتي فيها فظيعه؟؟
البنت كانت تصيح ماتريد ادوام..
وعقب نقلتها..


بسم الله.. يسدج شكل المبنى والبوابه.. يروع ولا يشجع على الدراسة

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> بصراحه كانت بنت ربيعتي فيها فظيعه؟؟
> البنت كانت تصيح ماتريد ادوام..
> وعقب نقلتها..
> 
> 
> بسم الله.. يسدج شكل المبنى والبوابه.. يروع ولا يشجع على الدراسة


يزاج الله خير أختي فوعة العين عالمرور
أكيد فيه سبب ..... ليش البنت ما تريد اداوم ؟
وبالنسبة للمبنى الحين يبنون مدرسة يديدة وكبيرة .....

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## ashganah

العام تميت اسال عن المدرسه ذموها لدرجه ان ما يركزون على المواد الانجليزية والمدرسات دفشات واشياء مااذكرها لدرجه اني شليتها من لستت المدراس الخاصه اللي عندي والحين تمدحونه وخاصه موضوع المستوى الانجليزي انقالي مب لهناك

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> العام تميت اسال عن المدرسه ذموها لدرجه ان ما يركزون على المواد الانجليزية والمدرسات دفشات واشياء مااذكرها لدرجه اني شليتها من لستت المدراس الخاصه اللي عندي والحين تمدحونه وخاصه موضوع المستوى الانجليزي انقالي مب لهناك


أنا السنة حاطة ولدي فيها .... وسألت يا أختي فيه أمهات تمدحها وبنفس الوقت فيه أمهات تذمها .... وكل المدارس الخاصة والحكومية فيها الزين وفيها الشين .... والأفضل أختي إن الأنسان يجرب بنفسه ....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

عيالي فيها.............بصراحه احسها وايد اوكيه
مستوى الانجليزي وايد زين.....يهتمون ..من الكي جي....
والعربي والدين....والتربية الوطنية ...منهج الوزاره....
والادارة والمدرسااات وايد طيبين ومتعاونين ....
انا ..من فتره مربية...مدرسة ولدي مال الانجلش ..مطرشتلي رساله....ورقمها
تقولي ...فترة الاربعين....اي شي تحتاجينه...خبريني ..واي امتحان ولدج مايكون مستعد له اتصليبي...عشان مااحسبه له....لانه عندهم سبيلنج ..وريدنج تيست ..كل اسبوع...من غير الكوزات....والواجبات.....
وبنتي صف اول ...طالعه الثانيه ماشاءالله....
وعندي ..بنت فالكي جي.....
وان شاء الله ....السنه اليايه ..بنتي الصغيره بعد بسجلها وياا خوانها...
واحلى شي انه الاداره والمعلمات مايرمسون عربي حتى فالبريك.....
حلاتهم....صف اول تلقينهم واقفين ويااا المدير يرمسون بالانجلش.....

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

> عيالي فيها.............بصراحه احسها وايد اوكيه
> مستوى الانجليزي وايد زين.....يهتمون ..من الكي جي....
> والعربي والدين....والتربية الوطنية ...منهج الوزاره....
> والادارة والمدرسااات وايد طيبين ومتعاونين ....
> انا ..من فتره مربية...مدرسة ولدي مال الانجلش ..مطرشتلي رساله....ورقمها
> تقولي ...فترة الاربعين....اي شي تحتاجينه...خبريني ..واي امتحان ولدج مايكون مستعد له اتصليبي...عشان مااحسبه له....لانه عندهم سبيلنج ..وريدنج تيست ..كل اسبوع...من غير الكوزات....والواجبات.....
> وبنتي صف اول ...طالعه الثانيه ماشاءالله....
> وعندي ..بنت فالكي جي.....
> وان شاء الله ....السنه اليايه ..بنتي الصغيره بعد بسجلها وياا خوانها...
> ...


مشكورة أختي مشاعل ويزاج الله خير

----------


## عيناوية طر

بنات مب جنه ١٦ ألف ع الكي جي وايد ؟

----------

